# Hyoscyamine (Levsinex)



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

I could use some input about the med. Hyoscyamine (Levsinex). I was recently switchedfrom Dicyclomine (Bentyl) to Hyoscyamine 2x a day.My concern is that it is making my tummy roll.I have had a Hiatal Hernia repair(fundoplication)Two times. I am diagnosed with IBS D. So I takethese meds to try and help. Effexor XR 75mg. in the AM Amitriptyline 50mg. with dinner. Could I get some input about this new med. to me Hyoscyamine!! How long does it take to become ajusted to this? Is it always hard on the tummie?What a pain







no joke intended.


----------



## cara987 (Mar 27, 2003)

I have been put on Hyoscyamine for 6 months now and have changed my dose myself seeming how my dr never calls me back. I take 1 pill before I go to bed and it helps so much more than what he prescibed(1 1 hour b4 breakfast and 1 1hour b4 dinner) The most active ingredient in hyoscyamine is Nicotine and has a bad reaction for me and I felt that I might as well not take it. I now have a new dr and am going to Lotronex. hyoscyamine is my 8th RX since being diagnosed and still is not good enough even with Immodium Advanced. If you are having really bad D and and you have tried other RX at least consider lotronex. It can't be much worse than you are. Any signs of C call your dr and stop taking it until you have a BM.My case is quite severe.Hope this helped ad Good LuckCara


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

I'm on Levsin, and it works great. It totally rid me of the D (although i still get loose urgent stool from time to time







)


----------

